

Fun with nuclear game theory - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/09/fun_with_nuclear_game_theory.cfm

======
madair
Russian nuclear brinkmanship logic: If you knew we could do it, then you
wouldn't cause it to happen. But you don't know we can because if you knew it
then you could stop us from doing it. But we know we can, so we won't cause
you to cause us to do it, because that would be bad.

